# Another hit & miss engine (Depenbusch)



## airbus (Mar 13, 2011)

For those interested this was my first engine build about 3 years ago, 1 1/8 x 1 1/2" stroke.


----------



## dparker (Mar 13, 2011)

Airbus:
Good looking engine. I built one back in the 80's and Took it on vacation with us and had my Dad help get it started. He had been restoring the actual full size antique engines for many years but I didn't have room to work on the "big" stuff so I built models. The directions were clear and quite easy to follow and the start up was not too bad, we had it running in probably less than 1 hour. The hardest part for me was the governor arms fitting into the ring to operate the exhaust valve correctly




 It is a good runner but kept on the shelf most of the time.
Good for you------don


----------



## Maryak (Mar 13, 2011)

Airbus,

Very nice :bow: :bow:

I am about 1/2 way with this engine and as Don says the fiddly bits around the governor are finicky to say the least.

How did you find this part of the build ???

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## airbus (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello, 
Reply to Maryak,
There was a bit of fooling around with the pivot position for the govenor arm, I had to alter it to fit.
I may have put the pivot in the wrong position, but did not bother to check as you know the pivot is on the end the timing gear shaft.

I seem to remenber there was a problem with the height dimension on one of the body parts.

Great little engine but I need to remember to keep an eye on the Oil feed to cylinder when I play with it.

Regards to all.


----------

